# Looking for experienced R/C drivers



## jdwca (Jul 29, 2003)

Surge is looking for experienced drivers throughout the United States and Canada to run for our team.

The following locations in particular are of interest to us:

California/Oregon/Washington
Florida
Michigan/Ohio/Illinois
Massachusettes
Ontario

Having said that, we will accept resumes from other areas of the country.

If you are an experienced R/C racer who represents the hobby well, feel free to e-mail your resume (which should include all pertinent personal information: name, address, phone #s) to:

[email protected]

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

